# Chicken Paintings!



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I know they are not photos - but they are paintings of my chooks I've done in water colour, haven't really done much with water colour before except my cartoons so was quite fun to give them a go - hope you like them!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely pics, I was just about to ask what breeds they are when I spotted that you wrote it underneath


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

They are excellent :thumbup:


----------



## 12jane (Jan 3, 2010)

are you going to sell them? They are amazing


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Glad you like them!!
12Jane - yes they are for sale - I've also had giclee prints done of them which are also available but obviously much cheaper than the originals! They are on my website if you are interested - www.alexunderdownart.co.uk, on the paintings and prints page.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I've just finished another one, this one I did for my Mum for her birthday. She recently bought some Silver Spangled Hamburg bantams which I have to say are rather funky chickens - she bought them as she thought they looked like fancy ladies hats!!!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

I have just seen your website :thumbup: The pictures are absolutely amazing and took my breath away especially the big cats.....you are so talented


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you Mezzer - glad you like them!!


----------



## john-briner-art (Apr 4, 2011)

These are such excellent pieces as they appear very realistic. The dark palettes that you've used as well as the brush strokes you've applied somehow remind me of Vermeer's Girl With A Pearl Earring.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

you have a talent there very nice


----------

